# Show us your Italian....



## ksfacinelli

Let's see some of the Italian bikes....this is my Carrera...


----------



## Antonelli

If you're going to start a thread like that, you should atleast have Campy on the thing!


----------



## Mr. Versatile

That's purty. I like the color.


----------



## JaeP

*Work in Progress*

Here's my Bottecchia. It's a work in progress. Trying to deck her out in all vintage Campy C Record (or just plain ole Record will do). So far I have the rear derailleur and 36h C Record hubs.


----------



## il sogno

My circa 1984 Pogliaghi. Campy Super Record, Modolo brakes.


----------



## bwana

JaeP said:


> Here's my Bottecchia. It's a work in progress. Trying to deck her out in all vintage Campy C Record (or just plain ole Record will do). So far I have the rear derailleur and 36h C Record hubs.


That color scheme Bottecchia is my all time favorite frame.


----------



## cmg

bwana said:


> That color scheme Bottecchia is my all time favorite frame.


The Bottecchia needs a chrome fork. Beautiful frame. i saved it on my computer.


----------



## covenant

*waits for someone to post a modern entry-level Bottecchia*

cue: evil-laugh


----------



## terry b

*Uno Italiano*

una bicicletta rara appena per ti


----------



## rufus

that is one humongous top tube. 

here's one of mine. not great quality, but the beauty shines through.


----------



## CHUM

'66 Legnano Super Sport before SS conversion...and yes...I know the seatpost is backwards  

And then after the SS conversion - I saved all the original parts and it's not quite done...soon....very soon


----------



## JGUTZ

*Look at mine*

Man get a look at that Bottecchia, wow that's a great looking frame. Please post pics of complete bike. 

Okay i just posted these in another thread, except for the Masi which isn't even my size but it is indeed Italian, although built in good ol San Marcos Ca. I am in the process of making her a complete bike. 

You guys can shoot me for having shimano full up round on all my bikes, I tried 
veloce and mirage and was dissapointed, but please don't start a war here cause I 
don't feel like justifying shimano to anyone tonight. Let's just say that's how I like em.

Jaime


----------



## bwana

terry b said:


> una bicicletta rara appena per ti


Very nice. Casati makes some of the most fluid looking frames I've ever seen. I especially like this Laser:

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...rev=/images?q=casati+laser&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=

I think the seat cluster is just about perfect.


----------



## terry b

They do, not seen very often and loaded with interesting design elements. I lusted after a Dardo from the first time I saw one and was really happy when Excel Sports bought their Interbike stock a couple of years ago and sold them as close-outs. I paid a small amount for that frame, yet it's one of my absolute favorites. The pinnacle of Italian style.

Does the Lazer have the same whacky seat-clamp? I'll admit, that thing scares me.


----------



## Einstruzende

That picture is from last summer. Couple things have changed (stem, bars, seatpost). I need to take some better pictures.


----------



## bwana

terry b said:


> They do, not seen very often and loaded with interesting design elements. I lusted after a Dardo from the first time I saw one and was really happy when Excel Sports bought their Interbike stock a couple of years ago and sold them as close-outs. I paid a small amount for that frame, yet it's one of my absolute favorites. The pinnacle of Italian style.
> 
> Does the Lazer have the same whacky seat-clamp? I'll admit, that thing scares me.


You mean this seat-clamp? I like it, but I do wonder about it long term.


----------



## grandemamou

*My Bianchi*

Also have a Gios Compact Pro no digital photos though.


----------



## terry b

bwana said:


> You mean this seat-clamp? I like it, but I do wonder about it long term.


That's the one.

Every time I make a seat height adjustment, I cringe. Luckly, the Selcof post I have on mine is pretty snug, and I don't have to crank down too much. But, I'm still dreading the day when I over tighten that bolt by 1/4 turn and pull the threads out of the internal nut. I've already begun thinking about turning that seat tube extension into a traditional clamp.

Or maybe if the worst happens, it becomes a nice piece of wall art.


----------



## terry b

ksfacinelli said:


> Let's see some of the Italian bikes....this is my Carrera...


Un altro Italiano per oggi....con un gatto


----------



## jh_on_the_cape

nice!

I am going to Italy this summer for an extended stay. My wife forbids me to bring a bike with me (travelling with kids), and suggested I ship a bike... well it turns out it's pretty expensive to air ship a bike, and it's too late for surface.

So, she says, maybe just buy one there and leave it in the garage?

um... OK!

So has anyone done this before? I will not be able to drop a ton of money for a bike I will not use that often, but would like something very Italian.

Any suggestions on what to look for in the bike shop there? There are some little used bike shops in town, lots of 'Legnano' bikes. 

I ride a Surly here on the road. But a Merlin offroad.

Any suggestions or tips appreciated.


----------



## T-shirt

Colonago Master X Light, Gios Compact Pro


----------



## il sogno

Here's my year 2000 Colnago Dream (all aluminum).
Campy Record (titanium seatpost)
Tubular rims (Campy Barcelona and Ambrosio) 
ITM stem, Ritchey handlebars


----------



## Stud Muzzin

*Here is my Viner*

View attachment 49836


----------



## blandin

*'03 Basso Coral*


----------



## asawlrider123456789

Here we go TerryB


----------



## asawlrider123456789

Wow that Nago's Italian


----------



## DriftlessDB

My Bianchi Giro, I am pretty sure it is from the 1998 model year. It doesn't have a lot of the new bike bling, but every time I start looking for something to replace it, nothing jumps out at me and I wind up buying something new to upgrade this one. I have my eyes on new bars and maybe a move to a compact crank. I have thought long and hard about going threadless on the front, but haven't been able to pull the trigger. Maybe this year.

I think it's the Celeste, it has gotten into my brain.










Dave


----------



## DaveG

*Just built this up this week*



ksfacinelli said:


> Let's see some of the Italian bikes....this is my Carrera...


Looking forward to riding later today


----------



## ksfacinelli

*Another Classic from the early 80's*

This is a true Tommaso inported by 10 Speed Drive Imports...for the older guys this may bring back some memories....


----------



## Mike Overly

My 1982 Italian, brifterized ...










Mike's Bikes


----------



## Fivethumbs

1989 Lemond / ADR Bottecchia


----------



## JP

A couple


----------



## SEK82089

*Casati M:U2*

Frame: 2.3lbs Casati M:U2 full aluminum frame made from Deda U2 tubing 
Fork: Deda Black Stick
Crank: Campagnolo Carbon Record 52-39 rings
Pedals: Campagnolo Record Titanium Pro Fit Plus
Bottom Bracket: Campagnolo Record carbon
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record Carbon
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record full carbon cage
Cassette: Campagnolo Record 12-25 full titanium with titanium locking ring
Chain: Campagnolo ultra 10
Brakes: Campagnolo Record differential
Shifters: 2006 Campagnolo Record carbon
Cables: Nokon's
Bar and Stem: 3T Forgie XL aluminum bars and stem
Headset: Campagnolo Record short stack
Seat Post: Alien Carbon
Seat: Selle Italia SLR
Wheels: 32 hole Mavic Reflex rims laced to White industries LTA hubs weighing 1480 grams
Skewers: Sette titanium

Total weight with an aluminum bottle cage and no carbon wheels is 15.56lbs. I wonder what my bike would weigh with a pair of Reynolds DV-UL’s, carbon bars, a lighter stem, and carbon cages.


----------



## botto

my pinarello treviso. rough pic of a poOrly treated beauty in desperate need of some TLC  

you don't want to know what the previous flite saddle looked like (i'll give you a hint - the cover fell off


----------



## Barneyhead123

*DeRosa King Xlight*

My DeRosa King Xlight. It rides super sweet...


----------



## JaeP

*Beautifl Bottecchia!*



Fivethumbs said:


> 1989 Lemond / ADR Bottecchia


I love your Bottecchia. What size is it? 
My Bottecchia frame is posted several spots above yours (it's the red and white one). I have one question. Your Bottecchia has the same kind of lettering as mine. Mine letters are vinyl cut out letters applied on top of the paint. Is yours under the clear coat?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

*Me too...........*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> nice!
> 
> I am going to Italy this summer for an extended stay. My wife forbids me to bring a bike with me (travelling with kids), and suggested I ship a bike... well it turns out it's pretty expensive to air ship a bike, and it's too late for surface.
> 
> So, she says, maybe just buy one there and leave it in the garage?
> 
> um... OK!
> 
> So has anyone done this before? I will not be able to drop a ton of money for a bike I will not use that often, but would like something very Italian.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to look for in the bike shop there? There are some little used bike shops in town, lots of 'Legnano' bikes.
> 
> I ride a Surly here on the road. But a Merlin offroad.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips appreciated.



I am also going to Italy this summer as well and riding is a must do! I was just tonight
thinking of buying a bike instead of bringing one with me. A friend I ride with use to race
over there so I'll be asking him about where to go and what to buy.


----------



## markhr

made in italy


----------



## Fivethumbs

*Thanks!*



JaeP said:


> I love your Bottecchia. What size is it?
> My Bottecchia frame is posted several spots above yours (it's the red and white one). I have one question. Your Bottecchia has the same kind of lettering as mine. Mine letters are vinyl cut out letters applied on top of the paint. Is yours under the clear coat?


It is a 63 cm c to c. I really like the colore scheme on your frame. My '89 Tour de France video shows Lemond riding a purple and neon yellow frame during most of the race. The rest of the ADR team rode bikes that look just like yours. During one time trial, Greg had to ditch his regular bike and switch out to one of the red and white Bottecchia framed bikes. My decals are just like yours - on top of the clear coat, which is unfortunate, because I messed one of the letters up on the other side when I was spreading the rear triangle from 126 mm to 130 mm. Oh well, this is the only bike I own and I ride it every day.


----------



## whit417

What's going on with your cranks on that Condor?


----------



## Duke249

*59cm Bottecchia*

Well, these don't really see much pavement these days. Work/young family has kept these in the garage. Plus, the older Bottecchia and orange Colnago are still in Indiana. (side note - moving to Florida really cramps bicycle collecting - no basements to store 'em in!)

The first one has 130mm rear spacing and full C-Record except for the simplex retrofriction shifters. It also has C-Rec high-flange hubs.

The second one has 126mm rear spacing, first gen C-Record with the colbalto calipers and again simplex retrofriction shifters. 

The Tommasini Diamante has Columbus MS tubing and full 7-speed Dura-Ace except for the 25mm Suntour seatpost. 

The Colnago Profil CX has proprietary Columbus tubing - basically formed SL. The bits are again C-Record with C-Rec high-flange hubs. One interesting point is that the shifter cable routing is internal. Wacky geometry on this one too. The headtube is 75 degrees.


----------



## Duke249

*My other ride*

Here's my main ride. As much as I like the older bikes, this is still the pinnacle for me. Ultra stiff BB, great ride quality, and very light for its size. (its a 61cm in Colnago parlance)


----------



## cadence90

2x...


----------



## cadence90

whit417 said:


> What's going on with your cranks on that Condor?


You mean other than the profile line, the avatar, and the "shameless PowerCranks plug"?  

Great training cranks.


----------



## markhr

cadence90 said:


> You mean other than the profile line, the avatar, and the "shameless PowerCranks plug"?
> 
> Great training cranks.


----------



## midlife_xs's

*colnago arabesque*

my colnago arabesque:


----------



## croswell1

*My Sunday/ go to meetin' bike*

'91 Tommasini


----------



## rufus




----------



## LBK

rufus said:


>


You have my vote


----------



## ksfacinelli

Nice we were talking bikes guys


----------



## R.Rice

My C freccia Celeste.(I also have a San Lorenzo but it's Taiwanese )


----------



## mondonico

*mondonico*

Love at first sight. 2001 Mondonico Futura Leggero. All Italian steel, all Campy, but the rims and tires.


----------



## boneman

*Forza Italia*

I do like all the pics. Favorite's remain the Duke249's collection and Midlife X's Arabesque.

I have my original 1975 Gios Torino, now back in storage as I didn't have enough time to do the resto'.

My 2003 C40 BStay, special ordered without the HP stays.

Late 1990's-early 2000 Tecnos which replaced my Coppi beater bike.


----------



## chuckice




----------



## Flyingsquid

My De Rosa & My Pinarello


----------



## etops

My 2005 custom paint pegoretti marcelo


----------



## The Don

*Guerciotti TSX w/ Chorus 2K3*

see: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=63422#poststop


----------



## ksfacinelli

*Giro*

Bump :')


----------



## fmw

My 1998 Basso Gap.


----------



## fmw

My 1998 Basso Gap.


----------



## djg

*Just my Colnago*

Colnago CT1 with Record 10 and Record hs. Deda 215 bars, ITM stem, Aliante saddle (french post--Look--french pedals--Look--and french fries, mmm). The wheels in the pic are campy eurus; also use a set of nucleon tubbies (with Italian tubbies, currently).


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here are my two road. And my friend's.*

This sweetness were build in Rossano Venetto by my friend Spezzotto. I saw the tubes before they put them together. Then we took them to paint. Mine are the Italian color which is a Dedacciai 7.9 and the blue. My friend have a dedacciai Black Pearl tubing full carbon. After a lot of thinking I decided to go with ITM white carbon. The seat is also three colors. My frien also have a full carbon TT bike and I have a alu dedacciai TT that we can also send pictures if needed...


----------



## collectorvelo

*new bottecchia bikes*



JaeP said:


> I love your Bottecchia. What size is it?
> My Bottecchia frame is posted several spots above yours (it's the red and white one). I have one question. Your Bottecchia has the same kind of lettering as mine. Mine letters are vinyl cut out letters applied on top of the paint. Is yours under the clear coat?



I was in a shop several weeks ago and the Bottecchia rep walked in with a sample bike that they are trying to sell in the USA -- it looked really nice
I hope the shop I was in picks them up


----------



## collectorvelo

*i dont know why - but i like this a lot*

just from bottecchia site


----------



## hairscrambled

Mid 90s NOS lugged Columbus OLMO - Centaur 10 speed, Easton Orion IIs, Ritchey WSC Bars, Ritchey Pro Stem and AC seatpost.


----------



## Stud Muzzin

Great looking bike! I have a late 80s Olmo San Remo frame sitting in the garage that I haven't had the heart to get rid of. Wish the paint looked as good as yours...


----------



## tod

*M-kay, I'll play....*

Current Italian:


----------



## tod

*I'll play, part deux:*

Previous Italian (ouch!)


----------



## covrc

*Old Super*

Here is my Supermiso. Fun, Fast and Faithful.

RC


----------



## Cogito

*His and Hers*

55cm 928 lugged and 50cm 928 L'una chorus


----------



## nenad

*I am a little bit late to this thread...*

...but here's my Basso...or maybe not...can't upload the photos...


----------



## SPINDAWG

*Qui e le mie bici italiane*

Don't know how I missed this thread,but better late than never. I know there is a Specialized Tarmac SL in the pic but, it's part Italian, just like my Paris carbon has a little Japanese in her.

Fingers crossed, should be another Italian bike from the Pinarello pedigree that goes by the name Dawgma, joining the clan later this year.


----------



## cmg

mxl with campy chorus
Cinelli with campy centaur. as it should be. Not a real fan of black handlebar tape.


----------



## odeum

*my c40hp, now nearing one season of service*

it is seen freshly built here.



ksfacinelli said:


> Let's see some of the Italian bikes....this is my Carrera...


----------



## PhatG

My Italian ride - 06 Cinelli mecano...

Yes I know I have sinned by opting for Shimano Ultegra components, but this is my first roadie...

The plus side, my other ride is a modern day Italian classic - Alfa Romeo 147GTA #100/100 & this is literally the last of the Italian built 3.2 V6 engines, as the current V6's are Australian built General Motors...), that must count for something & thefact that all my suits are Italian (& not that Zegna stuff... But Brioni & Carusso...)



















(I must take some fresher photos of the Bella...)


----------



## minus9

Colnago Master X-Light track bike, now with blue tires and bar tape, however.


----------



## joloughl

Here's my 20-year-old (refurbished) Olmo Competition. Columbus Cromor tubing, now with: Veloce 10-speed shifters, crankset, and rear derailleur; Daytona front derailleur; Centaur BB; Mirage brakes; Gipiemme wheelset (I had these already).


----------



## Guest

*2002 Pino*

Here's my 2002 Pinarello Marvel. Yes, it's an Italian frame with Shimano drive train (here we go).


----------



## Guest

*And here's the winter ride*

2004 Bianchi King Bee (also Italian w/Shimano).


----------



## nenad

*Ok, I think I got it right now...*

...here's my 2006 Basso, please excuse two grannies in the background.


----------



## omniviper

Here's my viner. I just got mine yesterday... in... fire engine red. Sniff... so happy! I'm going to build this with the ultimate slander. A shimano kit! Woohoo! I'll post pics when it's done


----------



## timmyc

nenad said:


> ...here's my 2006 Basso, please excuse two grannies in the background.



Let's get that over to PG where it belongs


----------



## Dad Man Walking

*I'll bite...my Paletti fixed gear conversion*

I got this bike in 1986 and rode the snot out of it for 15 years. It went into semi-retirement when a new Calfee plastic wonder-bike showed up a few years ago, but it's now got a second career as my fixed gear bike.

I need to paint my garage door.


----------



## bwana

Dad Man Walking said:


> I got this bike in 1986 and rode the snot out of it for 15 years. It went into semi-retirement when a new Calfee plastic wonder-bike showed up a few years ago, but it's now got a second career as my fixed gear bike.
> 
> I need to paint my garage door.


Is that paint over chrome? Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Dad Man Walking

bwana said:


> Is that paint over chrome? Very nice looking bike.


Thanks for the kind words. I think I remember hearing that the frames were nickel plated before paint but that was for corrosion protection, not esthetics. The paint is not translucent, it's just a standard mid-80's Italian fade, red to white that makes it look pink from most angles. Pretty beat up now but she was a head-turner in her day.


----------



## mic

here is my marcelo


----------



## PlatyPius

This thread has been rescued from the grave.... lol. Good thing. Reckon I'll post pics of a couple of my bikes.

First one is Italian in name only. 198-something Bianchi San Remo (made in Japan) with Shimano 10 speed bar-end shifters, original half-step triple cranks, etc.












Second one is real Italian. NOS 1999 Cinelli Aliante I picked up from Ochsner for next to nothing. Has an eclectic array of Campy parts, from Veloce to Record. Torelli Aspect carbon wheels. It makes me grin.


----------



## caterham

i missed this thread the first time around
- here's mine
( i really should take some new pics)

cinelli nuovo supercorsa









de rosa professional sl









cinelli aliante









mrs cat's colnago asso


----------



## j-dogg

84 Ciocc'




























my latest toy


----------



## tarwheel2

*Italian*

I've owned some beautiful Italian bikes over the years, but unfortunately sold my old Bianchi and Gios frames. My current Italian is a De Bernardi SL that I bought a couple of years ago to make into a fixed/single speed. About that time I started bike commuting, so I made it into my commuter instead with DT shifters. I recently bought a touring frame for commuting, so went ahead with my original plan to make the De Be a fixe/SS. For such an inexpensive frame (I paid $400 new), the De Bernardi has some nice details and beautiful paint and chrome.


----------



## j-dogg

That almost could pass for a De Rosa if it had no decals on it.


----------



## 55/Rad

oops.


----------



## 55/Rad

1986 Vetta










1990 Daccordi










1988 Pinarello










1992 Giordana


----------



## vandalbob

*Mine and my son's italian rides*

The Gios is my son's....his first bike was a torelli. The Concorde, although a Belgian company, was built in Italy (by Ciocc I believe).


----------



## Kuma601

Ahhh...

My Italian:


----------



## asterisk

Whoa, three year old thread. I won't pass up a photo opportunity through. 

Gianni Motta (has an identity crisis, I know)









EuroAsia Imports BareKnuckle (covert Italian)


----------



## tomastomas

*My Rossin*

I believe this to be a 1987 Professional SL. It has DA, which I did not put on, came with DA hubs laced to a mavic and a campy rim, which I switched off for some newer... shimano.

Somwhere behind a computer screen an old Italian man cries...

PS These photos are old old old


----------



## nenad

*My Gios*

Here are some pics of my 1990. Gios: how it looked originally, how it looked when I bought it, and the rest show how it looked yesterday. I have managed to find original stickers for it, something the original owner didn't manage to do back in '95. when he decided to change them (the original stickers were paling to yellow and he decided to replace them; I decided I wanted the frame back to its original look).


----------



## tarwheel2

Some absolutely stunning bikes. I still miss my Gios Compact Pro, but it was a size too small for me.


----------



## nenad

tarwheel2 said:


> Some absolutely stunning bikes. I still miss my Gios Compact Pro, but it was a size too small for me.


So get one in the right size  Let me know if I can help you in any way (mine's 58, 16 cm head tube).


----------



## tarwheel2

*gios*



nenad said:


> So get one in the right size  Let me know if I can help you in any way (mine's 58, 16 cm head tube).


My De Bernardi pictured above has about the same geometry as a Gios in my size. My Gios was a 57 center-top with a 55 top tube. The De Bernardi is 48 c-t with a 56 top tube. They ride and handle very similar, except the DeBe isn't that pretty Gios blue.


----------



## skyline377

Here's mine.


----------



## garbec

*Torelli Nitro Express*

2009 Nitro


----------



## Infini

BOOM! 

Frame: 2008 Master X Light. PR-82. 56cm
Components: Centaur 10 sp. (Chorus shifters)
Wheels: Speedcific rims & hubs. (built by Mike Garcia, Odds and Endos)
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: Regal Ti
Stem: Thomson X2 90mm. 1 1/8" of spacers
Bars: Deda Newton. Italian drop. Metal Polish finish. Soaked in lye and polished to make shiny
Tape: Fizik Microtex
Tires: Conti GP 4000s
Bottle Cages: Arundel


----------



## j-dogg

^^^ :fap:


----------



## DM.Aelis

*My baby.*

My first, and only road bike I'll ever need. Racing her for her second year in a row, Isabella she keeps on ticking.


----------



## krhea

My Italian stable:

Colnago Master









Colnago Superissimo









Casati









Tommaso









Colnago CT1









DeRosa Neo Primato









Late '50s early '60s Cinelli









Gios Super Record


----------



## DM.Aelis

Krhea, that is a masterful collection you have there. +100000


----------



## haydos

here's my new italian steed - will be fully built in about 2 weeks...


----------



## dookie

~1990 scapin el-os, c-record, silver box-section tubies on the way (italian, of course...FIR)


----------



## ClassicSteel71




----------



## ClassicSteel71




----------



## dookie

^

noice!

on my short list of 'must haves'


----------



## kyler2001

haydos said:


> here's my new italian steed - will be fully built in about 2 weeks...


I like the simple color combo of this Colnago...A modern frame with a retro(ish) paint scheme:thumbsup:


----------



## moschika

my 2 italians. the "rougher" looking one is my commuter.


----------



## haydos

kyler2001 said:


> I like the simple color combo of this Colnago...A modern frame with a retro(ish) paint scheme:thumbsup:


Thanks mate.:thumbsup: 

It's exactly the bike that Eric Zabel had in last years tour de france. It's the same colour palette/design as he had when he rode his first Colnago 15yrs or so ago also.

The colour is known as PRZA.


----------



## fux

I`ll bump this up with my what could only be described as a style police nightmare.. It is too long for me hence the angled stem. 

I didn`t know a thing about road bikes as i`m a mtb`er but I still managed to win a few races on it last season. My plan is to build up a steel bike and just use this on my taxc Fortius.... Its comfy but too flexy for crit use.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

My Ciooc, but not my wheels.


----------



## haydos

here's a bigger pic of mine built - had some changes since but you get the picture...


----------



## Marz

Is that the Kew Boulevard and Melbourne in the background? great training road.


----------



## haydos

Yes and Yes! I ride it probably 4-5 times a week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marz

I'll look out for your Colnago. I'm on a yellow De Rosa Merak and paunchy.


----------



## Spezzoto

*My New Italian*

Took 8 weeks but it is here. 
Custom Paint matching uniform. 

Dedacciai Z115 tubing with boomerang rear triangle. Dedacciai EDGE Fork.
Campy Super Record with Fulcrum RRS crank. Over size BB 30. Thork Team Edition saddle and ITM Bar/stem combo. Fulcrum Zero 2way wheels running with Hutchington tubeless and ceramic bearings upgrade. Elite custom water cages and Look Keo HM pedals. Zero Gravity brakes.


----------



## MShaw

dookie said:


> ~1990 scapin el-os, c-record, silver box-section tubies on the way (italian, of course...FIR)


I used to sell those. Beautiful bikes. (especially the pearl white!)

M


----------



## Kuma601

Spezzoto said:


> Took 8 weeks but it is here.
> Custom Paint matching uniform. .


What model is this one?
I like.


----------



## vlckx

My two Italians;

Basso Loto and Daccordi Griffe


----------



## Spezzoto

*No model*



Kuma601 said:


> What model is this one?
> I like.


The builder do not name models. He goes with what Dedacciai name the tubings. In this case Dedacciai Z115 tubing with boomerang rear triangle. You can compare it with the "SOMEC Falkon" or the "SAB Elba". They are all the same tubings with some modifications.


----------



## thekidd

*82 Bianchi*

Campy Equip.,,Vittoria tires,Modolo Levers....


----------



## dookie

MShaw said:


> I used to sell those. Beautiful bikes. (especially the pearl white!)


the pearl was stunning! wish it was available in my size when i bought this. thought about switching when i had it repainted, but i've spent so much time with the green and it has really grown on me...finding the matching cuissi cages sealed the deal.


----------



## Guest

Three of my Italians.

Pegoretti
De Rosa
Coppi


----------



## zmudshark




----------



## Richard

*A work in progress.*

Been posted over in Retro Classics and it's the Italian addition to my British, American, and Taiwanese (gulp) stable. Not my first Italian, however.

It's the same frame as vickx's Daccordi Griffe, but built for Ben Lawee's Bertoni "brand."

NOS and it's going to be Campy Centaur - no carbon bits.


----------



## that guy again

Ciocc


----------



## j-dogg

^^^Very nice specimen. :

Some recent pics of my 84' Ciocc Designer


----------



## TBro

*I'm very jealous of all the georgeous Italian Steel!!!!*

Here is my almost Italian Marinoni. 1988 55cm frame with Columbus SL tubing. Parts for the build on are the way.


----------



## David Loving

Fix gear Gios megalite-











Gios Compact Pro


----------



## Guest

My other Italian ..........


----------



## HazemBata

Wow...look at the length of the seatube! You must be 7 feet tall.

Great bike BTW. How do you like the BB30?


----------



## Spezzoto

*Thanks*



HazemBata said:


> Wow...look at the length of the seatube! You must be 7 feet tall.
> 
> Great bike BTW. How do you like the BB30?


Seat tube get cut to measurement after bike setup. BB30 is good so far. I like hiding the bb cups. People think is cool. About performance I can not notice that much difference.


----------



## norman

Hey Rad, what stems are those on the vetta, pinarello etc...


----------



## Marz

*Almost new Marcelo*

It took awhile as my size, 52cm, is not well catered for. A friend who owns one alerted me to this beautiful bike on Ebay, in Austin Texas (i'm in Australia) and here it is. Paint is 'Capoccia'. Seller tells me it had only been ridden for a total of 11 hours, after he got it from GITA, US.

First ride yesterday, only 32kms and I'm sooooo out of shape, studying, not riding for over 3 months, but I could tell the difference between this and the De Rosa Merak HF. Stiffer, but comfortable, or at least when it hit the bumps it rolled over them bit more smoothly, and no handlebar tingles.

Ask me after 1000kms, but I think, unfortunately, I won't aspire to anything else (although always wanted a Look 585 too).


----------



## PRB

There are some really nice bikes in this thread. :thumbsup:

Here are four of mine...


----------



## fasteddy07

toomanybikes said:


> My other Italian ..........


That is sweet...


----------



## fasteddy07

The only one in my lineup that counts for this thread;










It is however 100% Italian.


----------



## rothenfield

After viewing this thread, I'm going to have racy Italian dreams tonight. I know very little about this Bianchi frame I came across. The best I can figure, it's a mid-90s TSX Reporto Corse. I put an old 105 7 spd group on it with Wolber GTX rims and was stunned at what a laser sharp ride it is. Best fitting bike I've ever owned. I'll have to sell some bikes to afford the refinish and Chorus 8 spd group I envision building. I'm curious about the Reporto decal. Anybody ever seen one with the blue triangles on it?


----------



## chuckice




----------



## Gnarly 928

*Old and new*

'Nag with Dura Ace..CX-1 (made in the Orient) but top of the Colnago heap as an all-around stage race ride.

Custom Jack Koehler from the 90s from Italian (SLX) tubes and fork blades, Italian style from an American builder.


----------



## waterford853

*The red one...*

That is sick.... and you have too much money. Wow... that's nice.


----------



## Fivethumbs

rothenfield said:


> After viewing this thread, I'm going to have racy Italian dreams tonight. I know very little about this Bianchi frame I came across. The best I can figure, it's a mid-90s TSX Reporto Corse. I put an old 105 7 spd group on it with Wolber GTX rims and was stunned at what a laser sharp ride it is. Best fitting bike I've ever owned. I'll have to sell some bikes to afford the refinish and Chorus 8 spd group I envision building. I'm curious about the Reporto decal. Anybody ever seen one with the blue triangles on it?



That is a sweet bike. I would love to snag one of those. By the way, the Gatorade Cycling Team (think Gianni Bugno, Laurent Fignon) from the early 90's rode those bikes with Shimano. I think Fignon won a mountain stage at the Tour on one outfitted with Shimano downtube shifters, and that was after STI had alread come out.


----------



## duboisdeflute

The guy called bike´s destroyer.


----------



## chavez

Photographer at work was nice enough to shoot this for me with his awesome setup. 03 Maverick, full Ultegra, Rolf Vector Comps.


----------



## fux

*mine*

Love it.


----------



## duboisdeflute

*1999 Tommasini Fire*

http://subefotos.com/ver/?506acd7ca674104474728f072a7a84dco.jpg


----------



## Richard

*O.K. I'll bite.*

I've posted this in the "Retro" forum, primarily because the frame was an NOS 18 year old Bertoni TSX, the final iteration of the Cyclex Columbus tubing. But I built it with a "modern" drivetrain - '06 alloy Centaur with an '07 Centaur Ultra Torque crank. Everything save the pedals (Wellgo), the chain (KMC DX10SC), the rims (Mavic Open Pros) and the spokes (Japanese made Wheelsmith) is Italian - or at least Romanian made Campagnolo.

In 40+ years of riding, this is the nicest bike I've ever owned and I've had a few.


----------



## AC55

*My 2003 Master X Light*

Campy Record
Control Tech Ergo Bar 
Zipp Stem 
I link cables 
Chris King headset 
Phil Wood sq taper BB 
Fulcrom Racing 1 Wheels (removed the red stickers) 
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX 25mm tires 

17lb 8oz.


----------



## shoegazer

*Colnago Super*

Early 80's Colnago Super, Campy Nuovo & Super Record, Mavic MA2s.


----------



## J24

2006 Diamond Extra


----------



## rothenfield

Very classy bikes indeed! 
My circa 95 TSX Reparto Corse is a bit beat up. But, she's the tightest and most exciting bike I've ever ridden. Alas, she's presently hanging on my garage wall awaiting funds for a refinish and Campy Chorus bling. 
So sad.:cryin:


----------



## pcp57

*1988 Marinoni 56cm Road Racer*

Might not be as mint as some others listed but it rides great
1988 Marinoni 56cm Road Racer
Serial #8825
Columbus Cromor tubing,
Shimano FD-6400, 600/Ultegra (tri-color) front derailleur, vintage,
Shimano RD-6401, 600/Ultegra (tri-color) rear derailleur, vintage,
Shimano BR-6403, 600/Ultegra (tri-color) brakes, vintage,
Shimano FC-6400, 600/Ultegra (tri-color) cranks (172.5mm), vintage,
Shimano Bottom Bracket, 600/Ultegra, vintage,
Shimano 8-speed 12-25 cassette
Shimano 105 hubs
Alex R400 rims
Thompson Elite Seat Post
Panaracer Stradius Sport 700c x 26 tires
Tange-Seiki 1” threaded head set
Cane Creek brake levers
Sram PC-850 chain
Bianche RC handlebars
Velo Orange 70mm stem
Soma Handlebar Tape
Brooks B-17 Special saddle (Honey)
Shimano Dura-Ace 6400 8-speed bar end shifters


----------



## waterford853

*Cinelli Nuovo SC*

Fux... that must be the frame you replaced the Ti with? I almost feel sorry for you... heck of down grade... right... is that a Foco tubeset? What DeRosa model is that? Very nice!

Here's my UltraFoco Cinelli Nuovo SuperCorsa. So glad I found one NOS last year.


----------



## maillotjaune

*Thanks to the guys at Wrench Science*

FramePinarello Prince Carbon Black on Black 
BrakeCiamillo Negative G Ti | Black
BrakeShiftSRAM Red
CableSRAM Stainless
CrankSRAM Red Carbon 175.00 53-39
BottomBracketSRAM GXP Ceramic | | Silver
FrontDerailleurSRAM Red
CassetteSRAM OG-1090 | | 11-26
RearDerailleurSRAM Red | Silver/Carbon 
ChainSRAM PC1090R
WheelsetZipp 808 Clydesdale Carbon Rim Carbon
SkewerDT Swiss RWS Titanium | Black | 
TireVredestein Fortezza Superlite | Black | Kevlar | STD | 23.002
TubeMichelin Aircomp Ultra Light Butyl 18.00-23.00 | 36.00mm
HeadsetPinarello Integrated 
Stem ZIPP | Carbon | 110.00 | 
HandlebarPinarello Most Lionair | ERGO | Carbon | Carbon
HandlebarTapeSRAM Superlight | Black
SeatpostPinarello Carbon Carbon Weave 250mm Setback
SaddleSelle Italia SLR XP Gel Flow | Black


----------



## duboisdeflute

Salut tres beau le Pinarello.


----------



## Dad Man Walking

toomanybikes said:


> My other Italian ..........


Well it's good to see that you've take care to preserve such an important piece of cycling history and don't actually ride it, for goodness sakes. :thumbsup:


----------



## maillotjaune

Dad Man Walking said:


> Well it's good to see that you've take care to preserve such an important piece of cycling history and don't actually ride it, for goodness sakes. :thumbsup:



Very Funny, this is actually the picture Wrench Science took before they shipped it to me, I am too lazy to take pitures of it myself. If you like I can take one and autograph it for you


----------



## Dad Man Walking

I'm confused. I was grooving on toomanybikes' orange De Rosa when I posted. I tracked down your pic of the Pinarello when I read your response. I know it's one hellofa bike. But it ain't going to win any beauty contests, my friend.

Don't get me wrong, I'm no retrogrouch and I've got a plastic wonder-bike myself. But when we were mostly admiring steel-is-real retro steeds from the 80's and 90's (along with a few modern bikes) I saw yours and it made my head hurt. I wasn't ready for the shock.


----------



## maillotjaune

Dad Man Walking said:


> I'm confused. I was grooving on toomanybikes' orange De Rosa when I posted. I tracked down your pic of the Pinarello when I read your response. I know it's one hellofa bike. But it ain't going to win any beauty contests, my friend.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm no retrogrouch and I've got a plastic wonder-bike myself. But when we were mostly admiring steel-is-real retro steeds from the 80's and 90's (along with a few modern bikes) I saw yours and it made my head hurt. I wasn't ready for the shock.


I didn't buy it to win a beauty contest, I bought it to win races. That being said I do like the way it looks. There seem to be as many new bikes as old bikes on this thread.

The name of the thread is show us your Italian, maybe you should start your own thread and call it show us your vintage Italian.


----------



## Voodoochile




----------



## Kuma601

Excellent Voodoochile those are a nice pair there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voodoochile

Kuma601 said:


> Excellent Voodoochile those are a nice pair there. :thumbsup:


I sold the Colnago frame last week for $1350 + $50 shipping. I put a $1350 buy now on it and sold it in 6 days. I was going to do an auction but when I saw a nice C-40 sell for $900 the day before I just set the price I wanted and got it. I'm glad it worked out. Never really wanted to sell it but I need the cash. Now I just want to build another one though (crazy I know.) I've got a complete Dura-ace group just burning a hole in the box it's sitting in.
Here's the link to the Colnago sale https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:EOISSA:MOTORS:1123

I want this bike but it just may be a tad big. Damn look at this! On sale on Ebay right now guys. first one with the cash isn't going to be able to resist this for $2500.
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290352019626&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Fivethumbs

IMHO that bike is not a good deal. I have a 1989 Bottecchia Professional in Columbus SPX that I love and will never part with. Having said that I see those framesets going for well under $1000 regularly. How much is a newer Chorus/Centuar group worth? Or Mavic wheels or ITM stem/bar? The bike originally came with full Campy (probably C-Record)with most likely Campy wheels and Cinelli bar/stem and downtube shifters. In all original condition I could see spending 2500.00, but essentially, the only thing vintage or classic about the bike is the frameset. Everything else you can find easily on ebay. Just my opinion.


----------



## Voodoochile

Fivethumbs said:


> IMHO that bike is not a good deal. I have a 1989 Bottecchia Professional in Columbus SPX that I love and will never part with. Having said that I see those framesets going for well under $1000 regularly. How much is a newer Chorus/Centuar group worth? Or Mavic wheels or ITM stem/bar? The bike originally came with full Campy (probably C-Record)with most likely Campy wheels and Cinelli bar/stem and downtube shifters. In all original condition I could see spending 2500.00, but essentially, the only thing vintage or classic about the bike is the frameset. Everything else you can find easily on ebay. Just my opinion.


Okay , thanks for the input. maybe I'll keep looking. God knows I don't need to spend any more money on another bike right now.


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here we go again.*

New pant for 2010.


----------



## Voodoochile

Spezzoto said:


> New pant for 2010.


Can you send that out to me so I can take a test ride?


----------



## SJX426

The PAINT looks better than the pant! Couldn't resist!

What a bunch of great looking bikes! Where are the MASI's?

Just picked this up, my first:



















Need some replacement parts and maybe paint with decals. New project


----------



## nenad

*Gios updated*

Cobalto brakes, 3T titanium quill stem, 3T Forma SL bars.


----------



## karyg

Here is my 1987 Rossin Professional SL. I bought her new and have about 40k miles on her. I had her repainted last year.


----------



## carterdk

*Mondonico*

hey, i'm new to the site. thought i'd share the love of my life and get some feedback. i'm still trying to narrow down the year. anybody have any thoughts?

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HaVqF9Gp1kAkGbDXH0zCSw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_L41o0m5wiu0/Ss_0RC16L2I/AAAAAAAAB3E/03ZlJUnKtlM/s800/jpeg_reencoded.jpg" /></a>


----------



## duboisdeflute

*Mine Tommasini Fire*

All Campy mounted.
Neutron Wheels Continental Tubulars
Saddle : Brooks Swallow
Campy record group
Brakes: Campy 50 years


----------



## Bowchow




----------



## scoobydrew

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3999166650/" title="DSC01695 by justsignbythex, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2626/3999166650_a2dc85e2c3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC01695" /></a>


----------



## Kenacycle

22.7lbs

Frame: Pinarello Montello Columbus SLX 57cm
Fork: Pinarello Columbus chrome fork
Rear derailleur: Campagnolo Chorus
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Chorus (brazed on)
Downtubes levers: Campagnolo Chorus
Brake set: Campagnolo C-RECORD Delta Gen 2
Brake levers: Campagnolo Croce D'Aune w/ C-Record hoods
Headset: Campagnolo Chorus 1"
Crank: Campagnolo Chorus 170 (53-42) 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 600 68x115
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Stainless Steel
Wheelset: Mavic Open Pro 32h, DT spokes Dbl Butted 14/15
Hubs & QR: Campagnolo C-RECORD
Freewheel: Shimano Dura Ace MF-7400 7s 12,13,14,15,16,18, 21
Chain: Sram PC 870 
Stem & Handlebar: 3T Pinarello Panto / Cinelli Criterium 42cm
Seatpost: Campagnolo C-RECORD 27.2
Saddle: San Marco Regal Girardi


----------



## deadlegs2

Yea I know it is really French

1985 Guerciotti Corsa Aluminum
Athena crank , Chorus brakes. C record levers and rear hub. Super record front hub. 25k miles


----------



## nenad

Some absolute stunners on this page. I really like the Guerc.


----------



## smallmig

*Ciocc*

Newly painted and built.


----------



## CliveDS

*Colnago Christallo*

The most beautiful bike I have ever owned.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Not the swankiest, but here's my 63cm steel Pinarello Sestriere c.1995


----------



## bikerjulio

Other than the tires & bottlecages, 100% Italian. Late '90's Coppi, Columbus Genius tubing. For steel it's a pretty light frame.


----------



## deadlegs2

updated pic of my Guerciotti


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Hmmmmnnnn! Nice.


----------



## ComesAtime




----------



## phierce

Does this count?


----------



## Rolling Thunder

erm......


----------



## tlc4bikes




----------



## tlc4bikes




----------



## tlc4bikes

Not sure how my pictures ballooned up so big but here are my 4 Italian bikes and 1 wife bike.

1.1983 Guerciotti SL full Campi SR just like when I races in 1983
2.1999 Pinarello w/1999 DA (my rain day beater)
3. 2009 Torelli Countach OS w/Ultegra SL also Torelli Bormio w/ceramic bearings
4.1995 Colnago C40 first generation Sram Rival Torelli Bormio w/ceramic bearings
5. 2002 Casati Dardo Campagnolo Record 10 speed Cinelli Ram stem/bar


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Very very nice. Worthy of an Italian expletive, of which I know none!


----------



## ultimobici

*Il mio De Rosa in Italia*

Taken yesterday at the top of the climb to Caso in Liguria.


----------



## chiapheng

My Gios Compact Pro


----------



## zakglass

*The Sannino*

Old thread, but why not. Here's my recent Italian find - mid-eighties Sannino. 
Chorus drivetrain with simplex friction shifters
Record hubs, Mavic Open 4CD rims (new Lithion tires, which rock)
105 brakes
Cinelli perfection handlebar, Cinelli stem
Old pair of Ritchey Logic pedals (knew there was a reason I held onto those)


----------



## velomateo

phierce said:


> Does this count?



Totally....nice.


----------



## thekidd

*1990 Pinarello Tresivo*


----------



## petalpower

I'll own an Italian bicycle some day. Until then, this will have to do:


----------



## sooni

2004 Opera


----------



## Richard

Probably posted this in Retro Classic but it is Italian. Boy, is it Italian. NOS Daccordi built Bertoni (hanging in our shop for 15+years) built up last year with Campy Centaur.

Incredibly nice riding bike.


----------



## Doba

04 Salvador. House brand LBS bike at Gran Ciclismo in Sacile, Italy. 
Came with a 9 speed Xenon drive train. Now currently a 7800 drivetrain with a 7950 compact crank.


----------



## tidi

*nice bike*



Richard said:


> Probably posted this in Retro Classic but it is Italian. Boy, is it Italian. NOS Daccordi built Bertoni (hanging in our shop for 15+years) built up last year with Campy Centaur.
> 
> Incredibly nice riding bike.


what handlebars are those?


----------



## thekidd

tidi said:


> what handlebars are those?


 they have big time droppage,i like!:thumbsup:


----------



## european.dr

3 lovely Italian......


----------



## Richard

tidi said:


> what handlebars are those?


Cinelli 66-42's - the Campion del Mundo bend. Rode 'em back in the '80's and liked 'em then and I still do.


----------



## nayr497

Don't we already have a thread on this?

Nice Bertoni! Seatpost is awesome, fork is cool, and the silver bar tape is a great touch, looks nice.

That Brooks saddle looks really out of place on the Pinarello. I guess your arse does the speaking, but the aesthetics of that saddle on that bike don't work for me.

I've still never seen a Pegoretti that I'd like to own. The paint jobs are always so horrendous that I can't even check out the frames. That said, that white/light blue one is pretty darn nice. Sweet looking bike.

The first Pinarello is always one sharp bike. Tape looks great on there and DT shifters make a bike look so smooth and clutter-free. Also love quill stems so much more than threadless.


----------



## ETWN Stu

R8 just poped my new Neutron Ultra in to give the Tubular a well earnt rest.


----------



## Richard

Richard said:


> Cinelli 66-42's - the Campion del Mundo bend. Rode 'em back in the '80's and liked 'em then and I still do.


Just thought I'd get back. A "less distorted" pic of those bars.


----------



## MaxMeng

My Colnago Super single speed...


----------



## Metax

*Cramerotti Metax*

Cramerotti Metax


----------



## bikerjulio

*my 2 Coppi's - all Campy*


----------



## rhauft

*La mia flotta italiana*

Newest addition: NOS 1995 Pinarello Stelvio / C-Record
















NOS 1996 Pinarello Asolo / Chorus/Record








1998 Cinelli Super Corsa / Record








2011 Pinarello Dogma / 2011 Super Record 11








2009 Pinarello Prince / Sram Red








2007 Pinarello Paris / Sram Red








Grazie per la ricerca, ciao
Roberto


----------



## macchio

*coppi ultra foco*

my coppi ultra foco with full ultegra sl (sacrilege!) + cosmos wheels


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

Turn the stem and all sacrileges will be forgiven.


----------



## macchio

ha! very true! bike is a little big though.. (my comfie ride is a merckx team kelme century tsx which is very upright) so the inverted stem helps with comfort due to a longer top tube on the coppi. but that's an excuse.. and as my old soccer coach said.. "excuses are like a**holes.. every one has 'em and they all stink!"


----------



## Kaleo

Fivethumbs said:


> 1989 Lemond / ADR Bottecchia


That's a big frame... wow...


----------



## Spezzoto

*2010 Custom Made Spezzotto Z115*

Dedacciai Z115 tubings with Edge carbon fork custom paint
Campy Super Record with Fulcrum RRS OS crank San Marco Zoncolan
Miche wheels. Sorry for the Zero Gravity brakes the only non Italian component


----------



## jet sanchEz

My '87 De Rosa Professional with a 10 speed Record kit


----------



## JimK2010

Here's mine:

1994 Condor
Columbus Airplane / Carbon
Campy Chorus groupset

Have just modded from drop bar racing to flat bar commuter. Am riding it every day in Manhattan and need my head up to look around + a bad accident makes hunching down a lot harder than it used to be!


----------



## Benzosol

*MASI and COLNAGO*

Here are pics of a couple of my bikes. The Masi was purchased as a NOS frame a while back and as you can see I built the bike with modern components. My Colnago has SRAM Red and Campagnolo mix.


----------



## rubbersoul

JaeP said:


> Here's my Bottecchia. It's a work in progress. Trying to deck her out in all vintage Campy C Record (or just plain ole Record will do). So far I have the rear derailleur and 36h C Record hubs.


bottechia is the best


----------



## Tommasini

Tommasini of course!!


----------



## CliveDS

Tommasini said:


> Tommasini of course!!


That's great looking. Where did you get it.


----------



## Tommasini

Ever since my first one I have been fortunate enough to have been allowed to purchase my Tommasini's direct from the importer - and then I always build them up myself. Those pictured are my #8 and #9 Tommasini's.........#10 (SLC2 w/2011 SR, Bora 2's, and a few tuned parts for sub 13 lbs) will be ordered shortly...................


----------



## CliveDS

They all look great. Real Italian. Love those Campy custom built wheels with the record hubs.


----------



## Tommasini

CliveDS said:


> They all look great. Real Italian. Love those Campy custom built wheels with the record hubs.


Those 16 hole wheels were a fun project to build - using 32 hole Campy hubs and 16 hole Zipp rims (the older 395 gram versoin). Took a little extra effort to get the spoke lengths correct. They've held up well for about 7 years use with only 1 rebuild (new spokes) required. 

Thanks for the link to your blogsite - I've come across that many a times via other means - didn't make the connection to you until now - great blog!!!!


----------



## pdh777

Let's see 1 - 7 Tommo's


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

here's a couple


----------



## Tommasini

pdh777 said:


> Let's see 1 - 7 Tommo's


Ohhhhhh the memories......what I would give to actually get several of those frames back......#1 through 3 were lugged SL/SLX combinations from the early 80's - which had added BB stiffness unlike the other SLX bikes of the period - it encouraged aggressive riding out of the saddle. #1 was featured by a start-up component manufacturer a few years at the annual bike shows (pre-interbike) #2 I was hit by a car so it died an early death. #3 had an absolutely fantastic "snakeskin" three dimensional paint finish (a frame I regret the most about selling). #4 was an EL-OS that was also gorgeous - it was so pretty I never got around to building it up......one reason I sold it was I wanted to get racing again plus I had been tempted by lightweight alumium so I sold it to a serviceman in europe (it is posted on Campyonly.com) #5 was my first venture into aluminum (2002) - I was VERY impressed with the ride and yet only 1450 grams for frame and fork. It was ridden/raced a lot until 2008 until it finally cracked - but MANY miles on it. #6 was similar to #5 but after a year on it (around 2007 as I remember) I was lusting after some carbon - so sold it to a friend who still rides it regularly today and gets lots of compliments. #7 was bought in 2007 - but before I built it up (#5 was still going strong) I had the opportuinty to buy an identical mate to it (#8) at a great price so #7 still sits in a box waiting for the day #8 dies and I need another "hot rod" race bike. 

If I can dig up some old pictures and scan them I will add them later


----------



## Rocket-Sauce




----------



## LO lefty

Duke 249,

All your bikes are great, but that Bottecchia is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen. Puccini could have written an aria about it.


----------



## melusive

1995 Carrera Pegasus


----------



## LO lefty

So is there a recognized, or at least assumed, food chain of Italian Steel frames? I assume at the top there's Pinarello and Colnago, but what else, and what comes next? I admit to being a real Luddite when it comes to quality steel bikes [though I've had a PX10 and Moto Grand Jubilee & loved 'em both, but I kind of stumbled across both], but now that my appetite's whetted....


----------



## rubbersoul

ksfacinelli said:


> Let's see some of the Italian bikes....this is my Carrera...


Love the 9 speed Dura Ace on your rig. Italians are the best, but so too is shimano!


----------



## rhauft

*2011 Pinarello Dogma / SR11*

2011 Dogma 56cm
2011 Super Record 11
Edge 68mm Carbon Clinchers
Most Tiger Lite 12cm stem
Easton EC90 Aero bar
Selle Italia SLR Flow Kit Carbonio
Speedplay X1
Record Cages
15.4 lb (as pictured)


----------



## ultimobici

Here are mine

2002 De Rosa Merak with Record 11, PMP Cranks BB & post, Deda Bars & Stem








Rossin Prestige with Dura Ace 7410/7700/7800 3T Paris Roubaix drilled bars


----------



## Benzosol

*CIOCC San Cristobal*

Here is my CIOCC. Its a combo of Super Record and Nuovo Record.


----------



## frpax

1987 Basso Gap


----------



## Marz

Benzosol, just a note. If those are 32 spoke hubs, I noted when I built up my Centaur 32 spoke hubs, the instructions explicitly advised against a radial spoke pattern for the front. They are designed for cross spoke patterns and the manual suggests that failure could result (at least that's what I think Campagnolo wrote). Yours look like Record hubs. Does anyone else know about spoke patterns?

No criticism, just saying what I came across in the instructions.


----------



## tlc4bikes

Years ago Shimano said that if you built a wheel using radial spoke pattern it would void the warranty. I am sure Campagnolo said the same. I went ahead and built several fronts of Shimano hubs with HED , Mavic rims (for myself - not for clients). I have seen hubs that failed but it is very seldom. Many current hubs do incorporate a radial spoke pattern but they are desiged to do so. Build at your own risk. I am not sure why you would want to build that type of wheel. It is "sexy" to some people but it is a weaker wheel. The lacing helps make the wheel stronger.


----------



## artaxerxes

2010 Guerciotti Whisper









2008 Bianchi 928L









2003 Bianchi EV3









1999 Bianchi MegaPro 25CrMo4


----------



## Benzosol

Marz,
The rims are ASSOS laced to period correct American Classic hubs.
with a alloy Campagnolo Freewheel. These wheels are really period 
correct race day wheels. I ride them on short sunday rides. I also 
have a set of ambrosio synthesis laced to super record with a regina gold 
cassette for more of a worry free ride. 

B


----------



## DM.Aelis

rhauft said:


> 2011 Dogma 56cm
> 2011 Super Record 11
> Edge 68mm Carbon Clinchers
> Most Tiger Lite 12cm stem
> Easton EC90 Aero bar
> Selle Italia SLR Flow Kit Carbonio
> Speedplay X1
> Record Cages
> 15.4 lb (as pictured)


That is a jaw-dropping bike.


----------



## DM.Aelis

*Bianchi 1885 dream bike*

Bianchi 1885 alu/carbon
Record/Chorus 10
Fizik Arione
Thomson stem
Deda Newton classic bend/shallow drop handlebar
Ritchey WCS seatpost
Recent change to SwissStop Green GHP pads for Campy...AWESOME.
SRM Amateur, wired, Campy square taper, my first foray with power training (what a tool!)

Training wheels: Velocity aeroheads, 32 3x Sapim Race, Campagnolo hubs, Gatorskin clinchers

Race wheels: Ambrosio Nemesis 32h, Sapim Race, Campagnolo Record hubs, Challenge Criterium tubulars

I've been passionate about cycling since I discovered it a few years back. I do all my own wrenching, snag all my purchases off of eBay and the LBS when I can to support it.

Generally, it's worked out very well. This is my second bike, and I have my dream bike on a budget! $<2000 for everything listed above. And until I'm no longer a student and have the money for a real dream bicycle (custom steel most likely) I've sufficiently cured my bike lust. The best part is that I enjoy cycling no more or less than before when I started on a mid-80s used steel bike. The sport is about more than the bike. 

That said, I think the 1885 should be on anyone's list as a great aluminum race bike; to rival or exceed the Cannondale Caad series. I couldn't be more happy. Maybe I'll post a review sometime.


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here is another one.*

Full custom hand made


----------



## Schwarzbruder

*Great Bike, Greg.*

Frame: Billato Brothers
Drivetrain: Campagnolo


----------



## CliveDS

*Dogma with SRAM Red, Ciamillo GSL & FSA Plasma -*


----------



## Schwarzbruder

*Rossetti Bikes.*

Just curious, how would you classify Rossetti - American? Italian?

Their built bikes are very nice. And i think its a good bike too. They seem to have many satisfied owners.


----------



## ultimobici

Schwarzbruder said:


> Just curious, how would you classify Rossetti - American? Italian?
> 
> Their built bikes are very nice. And i think its a good bike too. They seem to have many satisfied owners.


American. The only thing that is Italian is the name. everything else is Miami, FL.

One year warranty on frame? WTF??


----------



## BernyMac

Schwarzbruder said:


> Just curious, how would you classify Rossetti - American? Italian?
> 
> Their built bikes are very nice. And i think its a good bike too. They seem to have many satisfied owners.


An American company who lost faith in the American industry?!? Maybe a company who wants to capitalize on an Italian name. Who knows...there are so many things coming itno play.

But they are definitely American based in the land of the great blue hair.


----------



## SuperSlow

Couldn't be happier



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lookkg461

*Stolen Somec Divino TRL 2008 SF Bay Area*

This bike was stolen from my friend's San Francisco apartment last Tuesday... Please keep an eye out and send me a message if you see it around. It was his baby.

Somec Divino TRL 2008, carbon frame, off white – blue orange stripes, chorus II speed campy 2009, campy wheeset neutron, pro bar monococque

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CliveDS

Not difficult to pick this one out of a crowd.


----------



## lookkg461

Yup, I hope someone sees it out there. My friend is on the taller side, so that hopefully limits the total number of people who can buy it....


----------



## Sylvania

*My Bianchi*

Hi

My Bianchi Freccia Celeste  

View attachment 233321


----------



## CCSracer13

This is the only Italian bike that I have... she has magnesium wheels, titanium exhaust and plenty of carbon fiber.

But maybe one of these days, I will get one that is a little lighter. :thumbsup:


----------



## keppler

Here are mine.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Wilier looks very nice with the understated graphics.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

I'm not a Wilier fan, but that is a very nice looking ride. Very nicely put together.


----------



## keppler

Rolling Thunder said:


> I'm not a Wilier fan, but that is a very nice looking ride. Very nicely put together.


Thanks. I wasn't a fan either until I saw that frame in a store and loved the colours and look of it. Once I put it together I couldn't believe the ride quality and performance. I still ride the aluminum Basso, but for most rides (especially the longer ones) I prefer the Wilier.


----------



## redmasi

Not one of Ugo's classic steel masterpieces (still on my list), but a very sweet ride nonetheless and still made in his Milano shop. 
My Sunday bike for long rides, centuries and charity events... or anytime I want that "La Dolce Vita" feeling. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you

Great bike, but deserves a better rider at the moment.


----------



## redmasi

Tu sei quella che stavo aspettando... Why don't we share a bottle of Chianti and watch the sunset together? :ihih:


----------



## plh1964

*my pair of Atala Bikes*

Main ride for the moment Red 1983 52 x 52 Atala - all Campagnolo except the chain (Ragina) and freewheel (Suntour Winner Pro). Other is a 1984 56 x 56 Atala Special. All chrome Columbus SL tubing, converted to single speed. It will go to ebay soon.


----------



## CliveDS

I don't own it "wish I did" but had this Cinelli for a few months to review.


----------



## Schwarzbruder

BernyMac said:


> An American company who lost faith in the American industry?!? Maybe a company who wants to capitalize on an Italian name. Who knows...there are so many things coming itno play.
> 
> But they are definitely American based in the land of the great blue hair.



Blue hair?? Or maybe you mean blue eyes. Pardon. Not familiar with the expression. So it means?

I must credit Rossetti though for offering way more for your money. Comparing it with established names though like Bianchi, Colnago or other non-italians like Specialized, Felt would be in long term frame durability. I.e., it won't last as long. Of course for that price you have to cut somewhere.....i think.


----------



## spade2you

Not a great shot of the bike, but I thought the scenery turned out really nice. I had no idea there was anyone taking my photo, other than the start line. I don't really remember much about the scenery, either.


----------



## rhauft

Schwarzbruder said:


> Blue hair?? Or maybe you mean blue eyes. Pardon. Not familiar with the expression. So it means?


Pretty certain he meant to say "land of blue hair" It's American slang for old folks aka Florida.


----------



## cats

amazing bikes


----------



## lenny_




----------



## ultimobici

New Italian








Better pics later once I have had my morning espresso....


----------



## Marz

Ultimobici, beautiful. What size is that?


----------



## gpwell

Heres mine in Gibraltar:


----------



## gpwell

*Any advice from CF gurus?*

I dont know who or where best to ask this so I'll ask here...

The bike shop deems this carbon fiber (on a 2010 wilier izoard) 100 percent structurally sound. As heavy rider (220lbs) with a penchant for sprinting and really torquing down, I'm very worried. CF people, do you think it will hold?


----------



## rhauft

gpwell said:


> I dont know who or where best to ask this so I'll ask here...
> 
> The bike shop deems this carbon fiber (on a 2010 wilier izoard) 100 percent structurally sound. As heavy rider (220lbs) with a penchant for sprinting and really torquing down, I'm very worried. CF people, do you think it will hold?


Hard to tell from the pic if its beyond the paint but if you are concerned, you can always send the frame off to Calfee Design to get it repaired and reconditioned.


----------



## CliveDS

I had a frame repaired by Calfee and another by the fiberglass guy in Florida - both worked out great and the bikes are still in the road like nothing happened. 

I suggest you get out some sandpaper and sand the area to get a real good view of the damage. If it's only as deep as the 3K layer then you are fine. if it's deeper and there are any other cracks them it's time to get it repaired.


----------



## fourthgrace

*3 Italian bikes from my stable: Tommasini, Pinarello, Stephen Roche*

3 Italian bikes from my "stable":

Tommasini Tecno
Pinarello Banesto replica
Stephen Roche Cork


----------



## walamt

*Casati 53x11 Superlegera*










Casati 53x11 SL
Campagnolo Athena 11 
Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels


----------



## keppler

fourthgrace said:


> 3 Italian bikes from my "stable":
> 
> Tommasini Tecno
> Pinarello Banesto replica
> Stephen Roche Cork


Love the paint and look of the Pinarello. I've been toying with getting a custom steel frame down the road, and I think you've given me a potential paint scheme with this bike.


----------



## fourthgrace

*Pinarello Banesto*

Yes, great colour scheme the Banesto: lots of vintage clothing to match to, made famous by Indurain amonst others. glad to have helped!


----------



## francrz

*giordano libero*

this is my first bike


----------



## jmitro

2011 Bianchi C2C Via Nirone 7 with Shimano 105. Now with celeste-colored Vittoria Rubino tires on Mavic Rims. My first real road bike; just rode a 66 mile group ride with it today, my first ever. I love it; it's just a little too heavy at 22lbs. Giant TCR on the way;


----------



## Barts27

?vvvvv


----------



## mrwirey

*Some of my Italians...*

Enjoy...


----------



## jmitro

wow, those are gorgeous bikes


----------



## rhauft

*Holly Canoli!*

Those are some gorgeous bici's.


----------



## woodys737

Steel and carbon.

View attachment 236129


----------



## oceanluvr30

mondonico said:


> Love at first sight. 2001 Mondonico Futura Leggero. All Italian steel, all Campy, but the rims and tires.



A real beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## depoca

That's one of my favourite frames. I hope it will be a great ride.



JaeP said:


> Here's my Bottecchia. It's a work in progress. Trying to deck her out in all vintage Campy C Record (or just plain ole Record will do). So far I have the rear derailleur and 36h C Record hubs.


----------



## oceanluvr30




----------



## hooj1

covrc said:


> Here is my Supermiso. Fun, Fast and Faithful.
> 
> RC


Very nice!


----------



## wolfgangrider

Great thread!

First post on here - hello all!

I've just been passed down this new frame which I am in the middle of bringing back to life...

Ciocc aluminium 'Astore' frame, with Campagnolo Veloce running gear, lightweight 3TTT quill stem and handlebar and Kestrel EMS fork. Needs new wheels, tires, rear derailleur, brakes - all being replaced with Campy gear.

I know a reasonable bit about Ciocc, but most of what I can see is based around either the more modern Ciocc frames, and then the old classic steel frames, not too much inbetween, where I am assuming this frame comes from - I think it's late 90's as it has the pre 2001 Campag rear derailleur.

Here's some pics that I've taken - amateurish - but taken nonetheless!


----------



## ricz

*And mine...*

Kuota Kredo Ultra, full red grupo, sram s40 wheels,


----------



## tt1

The Tommasini's are to lust for! Sweet bikes!


----------



## monkeybullit

My Colnago CX bike (made in Taiwan) :thumbsup:


----------



## Benzosol

*My Colnago Master Piu*

My Colnago MasterPiu in a rare custom color. All C Record except for the 8 speed Ergo Shifters.

B


----------



## CliveDS

Now this is Italian. Totally modern and hand made in Italy. It's a killer.


----------



## dr. locktopus

Wow, that is a beautiful bike.


----------



## mrprejaki

this is my bike. i really dont know much about this bike but its Paratella from 1947


----------



## Faapaa

My sunny sunday ride


----------



## Kenacycle

^^^^
that is a sweet sunny Sunday ride


----------



## jmitro

beauty.
I may get me a classic steel Italian bike one of these days


----------



## pmanc

Sweet ride, I am looking at getting a new bike while in Italy in October Scapin is high on my list, having trouble locating them.


----------



## johnnyletrois

Faapaa said:


> My sunny sunday ride


Nice! :thumbsup: I love my '91 Tommasini and my new Cento1!


----------



## pmanc

Hows the ride on your Cento 1 I am seriously considering building one this fall. My primary bike now is a Litespeed Ultimate can't say enough good about it. Just time for something different.


----------



## CliveDS

Scapin are now available in the USA, after a few weeks of riding the Fazer I will be carrying Scapin at Glory.


----------



## Spezzoto

*Spezzotto bike*

100 hand made and paint. Part selection was by customer preference.


----------



## EvilGilligan

*Love the GIOS!*



T-shirt said:


> Colonago Master X Light, Gios Compact Pro


I've owned two Gios ... haven't seen a track one in person ever though. Gorgeous!


----------



## SockToy

I'd love to show you my Rossin, but apparently Im not allowed to post pictures yet ;-p

Also, its in fork, frame, groupset, rim, hub, and tyre mode. Waiting on a few problems to resolve before assembly.

But honest, you're going to love it. I hope


----------



## patsdiner

Almost a week old, Olmo San Remo steel, Campy Athena Black, Campy headset, Deda stem/bars/seat post. Cenelli "Olmo" bar tape, shop-built wheels with Miche hubs, Brooks-iloni ( ;-) ) Swift saddle. Having trouble photographing an all-black bike. Cellphone camera isn't doing it justice.


----------



## hoopingkld

CliveDS said:


> Now this is Italian. Totally modern and hand made in Italy. It's a killer.


Wow is this a Fazer..i'm building a Blake K12 right now and will post pix up.soon..nice...


----------



## fabiocanada

I have a Bianchi Vigorelli but no pics yet


----------



## 1503

......wow


----------



## rgordin

CliveDS said:


> Now this is Italian. Totally modern and hand made in Italy. It's a killer.


Beautiful bike! Have to say that I cringed a bit when I saw you say, "Now this is Italian," while showing off your Dura-Ace components.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Scapin*

How does the seat clamp attachment work on that Scapin? 

Beautiful bike for sure.


----------



## quikrick1

*I Love my Tommasini*

I took a few more pics of my 2000 Tommasini CarboFire. Enjoy!


----------



## dsb137

CliveDS said:


> Scapin are now available in the USA, after a few weeks of riding the Fazer I will be carrying Scapin at Glory.


Clive, will Scapin do a Fazer with straight seat stays? I've never been a fan of the curved ones...


----------



## hoopingkld

Felt very privilege to own this Scapin Blake K12. This beauty is a tad lighter than my Cervelo R3 with full Sram Force, RED crank is on the way- Easton EA70/circuit wheels. Can't wait to try this one on Jun 9 Century ride coming .


----------



## tallrider721

This is my Sarto Ultra Forte. I've been a mechanic and wheel builder for over 30 years. I never knew a bike could feel and perform this well. 

Mark


----------



## hoopingkld

tallrider721 said:


> This is my Sarto Ultra Forte. I've been a mechanic and wheel builder for over 30 years. I never knew a bike could feel and perform this well.
> 
> Mark


Indeed.she is a beauty...i wanted to equipe my bike with Campy as well but budget is not enough for Record group & UT. Did you build the wheels and how much do they weigh?


----------



## Maverick

*Nothing but a Colnago*

Colnago C50
Total weight: 6250 gr


----------



## cyclevt

*Niiiice!*



ksfacinelli said:


> This is a true Tommaso inported by 10 Speed Drive Imports...for the older guys this may bring back some memories....


I had this (or a version of it) in 1994... mine was the same color, but with a Yello fork. It was Columbus TSX tubing and I built it with Campy Athena, 8sp Ergo.

Nice to see a picture of this. Thanks


----------



## JC1974

^^ Maverick, that is one bad ass bike. I love the color on the C50 frame, i don't think i have seen it before.


----------



## tallrider721

hoopingkld said:


> Indeed.she is a beauty...i wanted to equipe my bike with Campy as well but budget is not enough for Record group & UT. Did you build the wheels and how much do they weigh?


Thanks hoopingkld,

I did build the wheels (these actually belong to a client) and they weighed in at 1420gm. They are 45mm ENVE clinchers with Sapim CX-Ray spokes laced to Alchemy hubs.

Mark


----------



## stachattack

these are beautiful


----------



## hoopingkld

tallrider721 said:


> Thanks hoopingkld,
> 
> I did build the wheels (these actually belong to a client) and they weighed in at 1420gm. They are 45mm ENVE clinchers with Sapim CX-Ray spokes laced to Alchemy hubs.
> 
> Mark


it's awesome that you can pick and choose custom wheels for your bike. i need to learn that...


----------



## rubinfarr

My daily riders.
Ciocc








De Rosa


----------



## tallrider721

Dude, that De Rosa is sick. Very nice.


----------



## rubinfarr

tallrider721 said:


> Dude, that De Rosa is sick. Very nice.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## beerad

Just finished building up my Guerciotti Alero. It's my first carbon frame, and so far I'm very pleased. Saddle and tires don't quite go because they are holdovers from previous bike.


----------



## bluelena69

*Daccordi*

Mine is a Daccordi. It is somewhat of a Frankenbike at this stage but I like it just fine and it serves my purposes perfectly.


----------



## cyclevt

*Technically a Belgian... made in Italy*

I suppose it SHOULD have Record, but that's on my Cross bike (A Belgian Ridley)

I have a few other past Italians to post later...

I guess all of them have been Italian in some way or another
1. Tommasso TSX Steel (1994-1997)
2. Marinoni Leggero Steel Custom (1997-2004)
3. Faggin AL/CF (Italian heritage, but owned by Germans now) (2004-2008)
4. Eddy Merckx MXM Carbon (Made in Italy, but designed by a Belgian) (2008 - present)


----------



## MXL

kyler2001 said:


> I like the simple color combo of this Colnago...A modern frame with a retro(ish) paint scheme:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## moneky28

Here is mine, Guerciotti.
View attachment 260226


----------



## lewdvig

This is my Cinelli Supercorsa, I think it is a 2006. Almost 100% Italian (except spokes and saddle I think).
Campy Chorus shifters, brakes, rear dérailleur, cassette, seatpost / Veloce crank and ACH BB / Daytona front derailleur
Wheels are Ambrosio Excellence tied to Record hubs

I am thinking about modernizing to 2012 Chrous, but I may just get a new crank and stop there.


----------



## Float

*Casati Nova*

Double post since it's Italian. If the Mod wants to delete my other post - no problem.

Here's my new to me bike - NOS was fun to put together!


----------



## artaxerxes

moneky28 said:


> Here is mine, Guerciotti.
> View attachment 260226


Wow, that's a beautiful frame! How's the ride?


----------



## martinrjensen

*My Tommy Sintesi*

I can't believe I almost missed this oppurtunity to post a another pic of my bike. Bike rides great, and is pretty light for a big frame.


----------



## moneky28

Stiff, but very comfy. It's a beautiful italian frame.


----------



## martinrm

Heres my italian racer


----------



## martinrjensen

yes, of course, it's my favorite ride!


moneky28 said:


> Stiff, but very comfy. It's a beautiful italian frame.


----------



## Blue Star

Here's my Italian émigré - a Marinoni Leggero. I believe that Brooks saddles is now owned by an Italian firm.


----------

